# Great Pattern!!



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

they have a great pattern here i just made austin one i made it big and traced it on my fabric (ill have pictures soon) it came out AWESOME and i have to share the site with you if i can do so can you its really easy heres the link
http://sewing.circleofcrafters.com/freepetvestpattern.html


----------



## Chimomto5 (Sep 13, 2005)

You know when I bought my 1st chi I bought one of those for 22 bucks. One day when we came in from a walk I was looking at his vest and thought I bet I an make this. So I took to walmart and got al the supplies I needed. It only cost me 2 bucks to make one for my new female chi. I'm glad you post this though this will come in handy because I want to make her one with a skirt.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the pattern. I can't wait to try making my first Chi outfit.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

thank you for the site---I been looking for a hobby and i thin I found one"! :wink:


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have this pattern and Fiona has dozens of the vests it takes about 5 minutes..


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

this is a great pattern....i made a few vests for teddy, they are quick and simple. Does anyone know of any other free patterns on the internet(easy ones )

thx


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

thanks for the pattern. I have to try it!


----------



## Zena (Sep 18, 2012)

The link for the pattern would'nt come up??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Zena said:


> The link for the pattern would'nt come up??


Maybe because it's 2005 and expired now


----------



## Zena (Sep 18, 2012)

That would do it alright,lol
Do you know where there is any sewing free patterns on the web? I got the one from Home and Garden television but it seems to buckle abit ....


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Zena said:


> The link for the pattern would'nt come up??


Wouldn't come up for me either!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Got suckered into an old thread again....Here is a working link for some patterns:

76 Free Dog Clothes Patterns


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I saw one, "Sewing for Dummies" but then figured, "Meh, I have Aunty Elaine, why put myself through the stress" lol lol My sewing machine & I have a love hate relationship - I hate it, and it loves to snap needles for no apparent reason, go backwards instead of forwards, jam up, lock the bobbin in - the darn thing is possessed, I swear it is! I'd drop it in to Charity but then someone else would end up on meds when they use it


----------



## TinkersMom (Sep 18, 2011)

HandMadeDogClothes (Now with Tute for shirt; pg 4) - HOME SWEET HOME

Im awful at posting links, but if this works it is the easiest pattern Iv ever come across.....if you scroll down to the "Tshirt tutorial"
I have only made them out of fleece so far but think it would work just as well with any fabric:happy7:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

here it is:Dog Vest Sewing Pattern - Circle Of Crafters


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

*A pattern for a home made bag for clio*

they are great patterns thanks


----------

